# ISO a sauce to serve with grilled chicken



## Shadowchef (May 27, 2007)

What is your favorite sauce to have with grilled chicken breast?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

are you talking BBQ wise??


----------



## Shadowchef (May 27, 2007)

i'm just talking about a sauce that can be made from scratch.


----------



## Coochinator (May 27, 2007)

a veloute would be a good choice or even the derivitive of veloute a supreme sauce.


----------



## ironchef (May 27, 2007)

Assuming the chicken itself is  generically flavored(garlic, fresh herbs, s & p), two sauces that I like are a lemon, caper, and herb beurre blanc or a chicken jus reduction made from chicken bones, innards, and chicken stock. I would do the beurre blanc if the breasts were boneless, but definitely the jus if I got the chickens whole.


----------



## Janet is Hungry (May 27, 2007)

1.5 tbsp fresh lime juice
3 tbsp Apricot jam
pinch of grated lime rind
.5 tbsp grated ginger

Mix together and paint on Chicken before grilling.  It's yummy.


----------



## QSis (May 27, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Assuming the chicken itself is generically flavored(garlic, fresh herbs, s & p), two sauces that I like are a lemon, caper, and herb beurre blanc or a chicken jus reduction made from chicken bones, innards, and chicken stock. I would do the beurre blanc if the breasts were boneless, but definitely the jus if I got the chickens whole.


 
Aaaaaaaaaand for those of us who have to look up the lemon, caper, herb beurre blanc concept, here's one.  Just toss in some capers.  Herb Crusted Salmon with Lemon Beurre Blanc - Chef Larry News Story - KGTV San Diego

Looks wonderful!

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 27, 2007)

One of my favorites is Thai Hot/Sweet Chili Sauce.  Lots of supermarkets carry it now in their Asian food section.  It's quite spicy, yet sweet, at the same time, & is one of my favorite glazes & dipping sauces for grilled chicken.


----------



## Dina (May 27, 2007)

BBQ sauce with raspberry chipotle sauce is awsome for grilled chicken.


----------



## legend_018 (May 28, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Assuming the chicken itself is  generically flavored(garlic, fresh herbs, s & p), two sauces that I like are a lemon, caper, and herb beurre blanc or a chicken jus reduction made from chicken bones, innards, and chicken stock. I would do the beurre blanc if the breasts were boneless, but definitely the jus if I got the chickens whole.



Would you just serve the sauce on the side as far as the "lemon, caper, and herb beurre blanc sauce"? Or would you make it ahead of time and baste the chicken while cooking with it?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 28, 2007)

It sounds like you are grilling your chicken so you would need to top with the sauce after it is plated.  You can give a hefty squeeze of lemon to your chicken (even squeezing or placing a thin slice of lemon under the skin along with a spring or two of the herbs you use) as it grills.  And of course, salt and pepper your chicken too.

If you were to do a boneless, skinless, pounded out breast in a skillet you could then brown on both sides then add the sauce ingredients to your pan you could then briefly cook until done, then spoon sauce/pan juices on the plated chicken.

Did that explain it?


----------



## mish (May 28, 2007)

Shadow, one of my fave sauces for chicken is Mmmmm-arsala. Here is one for grilled chicken (w heavy cream - YUM), with a rub, that looks wonderful. (I would use fresh mushrooms. )

Chicken Marsala - Grilled Chicken Recipe

This one is for key lime BBQ chicken wings made in a crockpot bbq pit, but you can adapt the recipe for the grill and use the chicken pieces you like.

Key Lime Barbecue Chicken Wings Recipe


----------



## ironchef (May 28, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> Would you just serve the sauce on the side as far as the "lemon, caper, and herb beurre blanc sauce"? Or would you make it ahead of time and baste the chicken while cooking with it?


 
You would serve the sauce along with the finished chicken. You don't baste with a beurre blanc.


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 25, 2007)

A very easy glaze is teriyaki...

1c sugar
1c soy sauce, 
2 cloves of garlic
1 tsp of fresh grated ginger, or ground if you don't have it

Combine in a pan and bring to boil, you're done...


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 25, 2007)

Janet is Hungry said:


> 1.5 tbsp fresh lime juice
> 3 tbsp Apricot jam
> pinch of grated lime rind
> .5 tbsp grated ginger
> ...





Nice. 



I like the combo of mint and cilantro, some citrus, and some oil. Not really a sauce, but light and fresh.


----------



## jessicacarr (Dec 25, 2007)

i was recently told of a sauce that i am going to try sometime this week. 
a bottle of ketchup, 2-3 T of pepper juice (like the kind they set out on restaraunt tables) and a few dashes of cayenne pepper.  BAM!


----------

